# Paddle found near Clear Creek of the Ark. Werner Player.



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

I work at CKS and someone brough in this paddle. Call to describe. 1888-co-kayak. Its at CKS BV. I have the number of the lady who found it if you wanna compensate her.


----------

